# My 10 Day ED pics and report



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice report - thanks for sharing...and for not tempting fate by flaunting the 12-hour rule.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Great write up and pic's. What dates were you over there? Our paths could have crossed. 

Absolutely love pic # 3 on post 11. I think it sums it up! :thumbup:


----------



## bsd damon (Apr 26, 2010)

Spectacular mountain pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Great write up and pic's. What dates were you over there? Our paths could have crossed.
> 
> Absolutely love pic # 3 on post 11. I think it sums it up! :thumbup:


Your car looks great! Your wife looks pretty happy standing next to your 3er- maybe there'a repeat ED in your future...
We arrived on the 28th of May, did delivery the 29th and left on the 6th of June.


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Congrats!

I'm not a "red car person", but good Lord, that crimson/ivory Z4 is spankaliciously sharp.

Love the photos. What camera were you using?


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm not a "red car person", but good Lord, that crimson/ivory Z4 is spankaliciously sharp.
> 
> Love the photos. What camera were you using?


Thanks, we went back and forth on red and your deep sea blue (a gorgeous color).

My camera is a simple Canon point and shoot PowerShot A630. Not anywhere near as fancy as what some people lug around but it gets the job done and packs easily.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice pics looks like you had a great time and even got some good weather in Munich. Those powershots aren't bad, i don't know about simple p&s, i think of it as more of a baby slr. Had one briefly before making the jump to slr.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome report and pictures... This one is priceless!










Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

SJAPoc said:


> Awesome report and pictures... This one is priceless!
> 
> Thanks for sharing :clap:


Thanks, I enjoyed reading your report and seeing your pictures when I started researching the trip. Missed out on the Grossglockner this time (snow), but will get there next time!


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

TeeZee said:


> Next day was rainy, so not many pictures, although the drive was fun. Mittenwald to Bad Reichenhall via the Alpinstrasse. Wallgau, then the B11 past Walchensee to Kochel am See and back to Risserstrasse (toll road) past Sylvensteinsee and then Achenpass. We had a great lunch at the Braustuberl in Tegernsee and then continued towards Schliersee on 307 towards Bayrischzell and Tatzelwurm (great name for a road!). We detoured through Kitzbuhel before ending up at our hotel for the next four days- Hotel Pension Gablerhof in Bad Reichenhall http://www.gablerhof.de/index_en.html This place was very nice and the owners Heidi and Georg Eichner were fantastic hosts. I would definitely recommend this place.


The pic of your nav is the road from Kochel to Wallgau, right? I plan on taking that exact picture in 3 weeks.


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow, great pics!

After growing up close to Munich and living there for 20 years, your shots certainly brought back some memories (i.e. Ludwig Beck in Munich. My mum shopped there for cloths while I had to wait and suffer when I was a little boy until she was done..:rofl.

However, Obletter, the big toy store and Maredo, my favorite Restaurant, weren't far and we went there for compensation!:thumbup:


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Great report, can't wait to go again..


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Good job, congrats!
Great to see you with bier in hand in several pics...did you have a favorite?


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

TeeZee said:


> Still a little rainy the next day and the views from any mountain vista were non-existant, so my wife slept in and I did what any Bimmerfester would do- I went for a drive! I drove over to the Rossfeld Panoramastrasse and although the views weren't there, it was still a great drive. With no luggage, and no passenger, I put the car in Sport+ and had a blast. Gobs of power. The car is brilliant! I was at the tollbooth at 7:15 and there was nobody there, so that was a surprise. We drove to Salzburg but the rain was still heavy, so we did a car tour and then headed back. We'll have to come back another time. Spent the day locally in Bad Reichenhall and Berchtesgaden, with a nice civilized coffee and cake stop at the Café Reber on Ludwigstrasse in Bad Reichenhall http://www.reber-spezialitaeten.de/website/parser.php?topic=a3&lang=en.
> 
> The red Touring (E30?) was at a gas station, can't say I've ever seen one of those at home.


Super nice report!! :thumbup::thumbup:

How did you discover Café Reber and all the other restaurants? Just accidental stumble or some prior forethought?


----------

